# Memtest86+ 4.10  "Auto-installer for USB Key "



## modder (May 19, 2010)

Memtest86+ V4.10 is out !!
Now you can install it on your USB stick .Just run the installer 
Download - Auto-installer for USB Key (Win 9x/2k/xp/7)

Memtest86+ homepage

*** Enhancements in v4.10 : ***

New Features
Added support for Core i7 Extreme CPU (32nm)
Added support for Core i5/i3 (32 nm)
Added support for Pentium Gxxxx (32 mn)
Added support for Westmere-based Xeon
Added preliminary support for Intel Sandy Bridge
Added support for AMD 6-cores CPU
Added detection for Intel 3200/3210
New installer for USB Key

Bug Fixes
Corrected a crash at startup
Many others bug fixes


EDIT:Sorry for the double post
ORIGINAL by stasio http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=121609


----------



## 95Viper (May 19, 2010)

Already posted... Search is your friend.
The bar is closed and everyone has gone home.

Memtest86+ ver.4.10


----------



## modder (May 19, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Already posted... Search is your friend.
> The bar is closed and everyone has gone home.
> 
> Memtest86+ ver.4.10


Too Late 

"The bar is closed" You crack me up!


----------



## Kreij (May 20, 2010)

Please refer to original thread.


----------

